

The "Turkish effect" -- why you've never heard of the world's #1 intellectual - byrneseyeview
http://www.prospect-magazine.co.uk/article_details.php?id=10262

======
jcl
Alternate title: "Internet poll won by people who care about internet polls"

I thought we figured this out when Hank the Angry Drunken Dwarf won the People
Magazine Most Beautiful Person award.

~~~
byrneseyeview
I was quite surprised that it was driven by dead-tree attention, too. It's not
as if the NYT said, on their front page, that people should take the poll and
vote Chomsky.

